# 100K Service- Questions



## ShadyGTi (Nov 6, 2003)

A co-worker asked me to help him with his 100K service on his 06 Jetta, however all my experiences have been with VR's and 1.8T's. I tried talking him into going to the dealer but he's pretty stubborn and wants to do the work himself. So with that said can anyone tell me what 100K service entails on the 2.5? Any tips or tricks if there are difficult replacements (i.e. timing belt or chain) Best parts to use for the replacements?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

-fuel filter 
-air filter
-clean maf
-trans filter/fluid 
-spark plugs
-both drive belts
-check water pump for leaks
-cabin filter
-coolant flush
-brake fluid
-clean the throttle body
-replace purge valve (fuel tank vapor recovery, [email protected])
-grease the muffler bearings
-flush the headlight fluid


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Shouldn't have to replace the chains, if you do-

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...g_Chain_Kit/&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13305700761201

ES285903 (adjuster)
ES285925 (gear)


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Replace the timing chain? It isn't a wear item, ever, on any vehicle.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

There is a difference between timing belts and chains. Most people suggest running the 2.5 till the thing dies, you have to pull the motor to replace chains, guides, etc. Why not just put a used motor vack in with less milage? I'm just giving info that I came up with from research.








Sent from my 89 Ford probe while fast forwarding my Journey cassette and running a comb through my mullet, via my bag phone.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stupakjim said:


> There is a difference between timing belts and chains. Most people suggest running the 2.5 till the thing dies, you have to pull the motor to replace chains, guides, etc. Why not just put a used motor vack in with less milage? I'm just giving info that I came up with from research.
> .


no, sorry, a few wrong things here..
-2005.5-2006 had a FEW chain issues and at 100,000 miles i would do the chains with the new part numbers. no sence in waiting till the go bad as SOME do, not all.
-you do not have to remove the motor, just the trans. way easier.
-complete chain job is SO much cheaper then replacing the motor, and you know 100% what you will have after the jobs finished
-you will need a special cam lock tool to set the cam timing.
- not a good job to do in a back yard fix-it-yourselfer type thing.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

stupakjim said:


> -fuel filter
> -air filter
> -clean maf
> -trans filter/fluid
> ...


What the hell is -flush the headlight fluid ???


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no, sorry, a few wrong things here..
> -2005.5-2006 had a FEW chain issues and at 100,000 miles i would do the chains with the new part numbers. no sence in waiting till the go bad as SOME do, not all.
> -you do not have to remove the motor, just the trans. way easier.
> -complete chain job is SO much cheaper then replacing the motor, and you know 100% what you will have after the jobs finished
> ...


What is the sevice interval on the timing chains?........


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is NOT one from VW..... from us? 90K


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

disphunktion said:


> What the hell is -flush the headlight fluid ???


It's the proceedure you do before rotating your muffler bearings and calibrating the overhead-Johnson rods :laugh: wait, reverse that


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Like OMG!, someone got it, (bump, ttt) lets hear the 100k to do's, I'm at 86k and gettin ready to do werk son.











Sent from my heart to your heart, via Cupid's arrow >>>--------:heart:


----------



## we are138 (Aug 11, 2007)

and dont forget to replace the duffalator bearings. but you will have to buy a metric pipe wrench to un-seat the schneffling pins


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Also, you'll need a left handed monkey wrench to get at the muffler bearings. They are tricky to get to.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I'm at 84k and thinking that it's been 5yrs...maybe I need to replace the battery, as opposed to waiting till it doesn't start...100k I'm thinking is too long, but for those at 100k...did your battery die?

At 100k you should celebrate and fully 2-day detail your car...pull the dead isht out of your fenderwells...take the seats out and steamvac...go buy some $0.99 toothbrushes and get in there...otherwise, beyond the typ maintenance and checking stuff...what more is there?

In fact the best way to check the car out is Opening Day at Watkins Glenn. Mid April our local groups (Dubs in the Buff, Rocdubs, Fastdubs of CNY, etc...) go there and clean out the carbon...:laugh:


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Thought about the battery too, for those dubbin' on a budget, Autozone will check them for free.


----------

